# Has anyone ever visited this website?



## Senor Hound (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/BrandTableOfContent.aspx

Its called KEH, and it seems pretty cool.  I am actually posting this for usayit (because he doesn't take PMs), but its probably better I post it anyway, so everyone who might not know about it will!  As a special side note for usayit, I saw a good collection of Pentax Screwmounts 

But it has a lot of vintage stuff.  There are no photos of anything, though, so you really need to know what you're getting, and trust them also.

BTW, this isn't a plug or spam or anything.  I have no affiliation to the store, and I will go one step further and say I've never bought anything from them.  But it looks like a cool place with lots of used equipment!  I was thinking about buying my DSLR from them when I save up my dough...


----------



## JC1220 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have used them, good people to deal with.  Picked up a few LF lenses through KEH.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 5, 2008)

I've heard plenty of good things about them as well.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 24, 2008)

I picked up a Metz 45 CL-4 for around $15 because it had a faulty ready light (LED).  Turns out it was a broken solder joint.

Point is that they tend to say what they mean.  That's a good thing in my book.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 24, 2008)

i've used them for a few thinks years ago, a like new camera strap and new lens (old stock) for my Canon FD mount, also heard lots of good things about them


----------



## Battou (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm going to have to look around this place....They have two EF's in stock


----------



## LiveWave (Jun 27, 2008)

KEH is quite good


----------



## PNA (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been to their store in Atlanta....they do not normally street sell out of the store, no counter service, strictly on line-mail order. 


Very reputable....their equipment ratings are usually on the conservative side.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 14, 2008)

Good people, good rep, but better prices can be found


----------

